# Black Gold vs Diamond



## Corey (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I can say that I have used both and my 
dogs do better on Black Gold, I have a 6 year
old female and she is a good gun dog. I took 
her and another female we are looking at out 
Saturday morning and my dog ran very well. 
The female we are looking at and my dog had 
the same owner and he knows how Stormy 
and his dog run together and he told me the 
dog we are looking at is faster then Stormy 
was. This was not the case Saturday as they 
both were right there with each other most 
the time. 

Not only does she look better on Black Gold 
but she also has more energy and muscle. 
PPL that ran with her last year did not believe 
she was the same dog. 

Don't get me wrong I have nothing to do 
with Black Gold but after this they should 
at lease send me a few free bags


----------



## Mohunter (Sep 8, 2009)

black gold Black bag man myself.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Black Gold is the best imo. I feed the black bag.


----------



## rkerbow (Sep 8, 2009)

At one time I only fed Black Gold, but with their prices going thru the roof I switched to Dog Chow.The dogs seem to be doing great,and I can buy it just about anywhere.


----------



## Mohunter (Sep 8, 2009)

BOOOOO!!!!!!!! dog chow. I fed it and I hate it. Not for my dogs.


----------



## willcox (Sep 8, 2009)

black gold.  yall will probably tear me apart for saying this but sunshine performance is good too. sunshine makes black gold and you can feed them side by side and cant tell much difference.


----------



## Mohunter (Sep 8, 2009)

never heard of that one before. I'm going to google that.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 8, 2009)

Corey wrote,
"Don't get me wrong I have nothing to do 
with Black Gold but after this they should 
at lease send me a few free bags"

  Heck, Get em to throw in a beagle too!Maybe start sending you some monthly checks for the PR work.


----------



## brooke81 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Showtime*

Has anyone ever tried Showtime dog food. I have fed it for almost three years and it has worked great for me.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 8, 2009)

Showtime, orange or blue bag


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea, we can give ALL of you free food, sponsor ALL your kennel programs, puppy programs, sponsor ALL your hunts, etc., just like Purina.  Then we would add $10 or more per bag.  Then I would stop going to the hunts and set back just like ALL the other dog food rep's and just act like I had dog's.  Now which do ya'll want us to do?
Now if your not feeding Black Gold because of price, try our new economy food, Old Glory.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 8, 2009)

If your not feeding black gold..You should be..Its good stuff..I think I'll be swapping to the new plantation blend black gold when coon season opens..Its supposed to make em really gooooooooooo hunting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

Black Gold, Black Bag All The Way!
Ive tried others nothing comes close.
Best coats, energy, and least poop!


----------



## Corey (Sep 8, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> Corey wrote,
> "Don't get me wrong I have nothing to do
> with Black Gold but after this they should
> at lease send me a few free bags"
> ...



I just got a call from Black Gold guy, they want me to 
be there new spokes person. 

With my Bubba teeth in I will say "By Black Gold its 
good for dem dog"


----------



## houndsman (Sep 8, 2009)

i have fed both diamond & black gold dogs done great on both but i will say that don't take as much black gold as it did diamond


----------



## Murphy (Sep 8, 2009)

What's the big deal I feed my dog cat food mixed with ol roy and The old bread from the bread store 

He seems fine


----------



## jackmelson (Sep 8, 2009)

started using sunshine  26-18   good feed  18.00  bag at IGA  grocery  stores    like diamond  preminum   too  but got expensive.


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 8, 2009)

black gold   the best there is


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Murphy said:


> What's the big deal I feed my dog cat food mixed with ol roy and The old bread from the bread store
> 
> He seems fine



I know what you mean, my Daddy and Uncle are long gone now but they would crack up if they read some of these threads. Our bird dogs always got table scraps and a little dry dog food which was usually the cheapest they could find and they were always a pretty and healthy as could be. Occasionally, daddy would carry me to the grocery store and have me go see the butcher and ask for the dog bones. Back then, they'd give you the scraps after they cut the meat.


----------



## Murphy (Sep 8, 2009)

My great grandaddy ran Hickory grove Plantation and they fed all the bird dogs Cornbread and buttermilk said it kept em filled out when they had to work everyday
Every scrap from the table and occasionally kibble food 

My dogs gets Purina Hi-pro   I tried the Black gold with my old Lab and she just wouldn't eat it She was a Pedigree girl 

I always seem to raise picky eaters


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Sep 8, 2009)

Murphy, ask your vet about feeding a dog cat food.  And then ask him about Ole Roy.  Then when you get home, dig a hole because he will have told you that there are ingredients in cat food that will kill your dog, if the Ole Roy doesn't kill it first.  Please DO NOT feed your dogs cat food!  I'm NOT KIDDING!

Do any of you remember a dog food from Clarke County Milling, in Athens, Ga. named "Better Made Dog Food"?  My grandfather started buying it in the early 1960's.  Now that food would fatten a dog in a hurry but it looked like a herd of elephants went through the back side of your dog pens.  The ingredients were corn flakes, wheat, soy, barley and somewhere on down the line, meat.  Back then, there wasn't that many dog foods and we certainly did not have the knowledge we do now about ingredients.  We've come a long way.  Here's an extra credit question.  What kind of dog food did people buy 100 years ago?


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Sep 8, 2009)

Murphy, where are you getting the Hi-Pro?  Mars has stopped making it.  That's why it is no longer at Wal-Mart.  Mars dropped them (PMI) to help corner the market so more people will buy Pedigree and Ole Roy.  Just wondering.


----------



## Corey (Sep 8, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Yea, we can give ALL of you free food, sponsor ALL your kennel programs, puppy programs, sponsor ALL your hunts, etc., just like Purina.  Then we would add $10 or more per bag.  Then I would stop going to the hunts and set back just like ALL the other dog food rep's and just act like I had dog's.  Now which do ya'll want us to do?
> Now if your not feeding Black Gold because of price, try our new economy food, Old Glory.



I dont see where anyone was talking about the price
but now that you brought it up, im buying the black 
bag how much does that go for on the norm? 

Also can yall start putting some coupons in the 
bags


----------



## Murphy (Sep 8, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Murphy, ask your vet about feeding a dog cat food.  And then ask him about Ole Roy.  Then when you get home, dig a hole because he will have told you that there are ingredients in cat food that will kill your dog, if the Ole Roy doesn't kill it first.  Please DO NOT feed your dogs cat food!  I'm NOT KIDDING!



Im kidding  When Hi-pro went away I use the Members Mark Generic Hi-pro That ya get from Sams  that and the Exceed from Sams is all Fred will eat He did try" TRY DOESN"T MEAN THE DANG DOG WILL EAT IT EVERDAY    " some of that Native Food from the Classic last year but nobody I know sells it round here.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 8, 2009)

Diamond has always worked for me i dont like the prices but you gotta pay to play .


----------



## sicem_walkers44 (Sep 8, 2009)

Black gold most definitely, may cost you some extra change but worth it


----------



## evan ashley (Sep 9, 2009)

purina perfomance in the black and purple bag. feed them less and hunt them hard and they still look good. haven't had any problems with it


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 9, 2009)

Black Gold Field trial blend in the blue bag 24/20 is very good in the winter when running them hard.


----------



## Mohunter (Sep 9, 2009)

u call that winter down there.........lol 60degrees in jan.....lol

come up here its always 30degrees or so sometimes colder. I once hunted in a wind chill of 16degrees. talk about cold. My face was frozen. and my hands were too. I couldn't reload the shotgun. And when you shoot the shotgun sounds all funny.


----------



## Corey (Sep 9, 2009)

Mohunter said:


> u call that winter down there.........lol 60degrees in jan.....lol
> 
> come up here its always 30degrees or so sometimes colder. I once hunted in a wind chill of 16degrees. talk about cold. My face was frozen. and my hands were too. I couldn't reload the shotgun. And when you shoot the shotgun sounds all funny.



We have some really cold nights here to, hunted a 
few 16-17 days last year. Well I take that back we 
walked around on those days cant really call it 
hunting.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mohunter said:


> u call that winter down there.........lol 60degrees in jan.....lol
> 
> come up here its always 30degrees or so sometimes colder. I once hunted in a wind chill of 16degrees. talk about cold. My face was frozen. and my hands were too. I couldn't reload the shotgun. And when you shoot the shotgun sounds all funny.



Try 1 degree for the high temp.......


----------



## GTM142 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just started the new Plantation Blend on my Brit.  Hoping to see some postive results.  $27.00 at Ladds Farm supply for 50lbs.


----------



## wood-reader (Sep 9, 2009)

I have use Black Gold Black bag for about 2 year and I like the way the dogs look and act . The    dealer is a great guy too.


----------



## bluedog37379 (Sep 9, 2009)

From someone that used Diamond for many years. I can honestly say that when I made the switch to Black Gold I was amazed at the difference in my hounds. Not only did they have more energy but their performance was better. It will be the only food my dogs will ever get from now on!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya'll that feed diamond please tell me something..What do they do for the dog hunters? Atleast Black Gold and Purina sponser our coonhound events..Maybe Diamond sponsers those dock jumping dogs or something?? I dont know..I do know I'm going to support the ones who support me!!


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Dawg and everyone else!  Do any of Purina, Diamond, or any other dog food company's ever come to the hunt's and ENTER dogs.  Black Gold's do.  Was any other dog food company OWNER's at Autumn Oaks?  Black Gold's was!  Do any of their "rep's" even own a dog?  The one's I know do not.  Please understand this, if this food does not work on our dogs, it is not for sale.  If you hunters support us, we will support you.  Think about it when you buy that next bag of food!

Now let me tell ya'll what is happening in the pet food industry that has the small independent feed store owners very upset.  Purina is taking most of their products into Tractor Supply.  Yes, I know they are already there, but more is going in now.  Purina will sell this to Tractor Supply cheaper, therefore it will sell cheaper at Tractor Supply.  Good news for you that feed it, but this will put our local feed store owners in a bind!  Some have already kicked Purina out and are looking to replace them.  I hope some of you can read between the lines and see what is happening.


----------



## evan ashley (Sep 10, 2009)

i don't care if purina is 50 dollars a bag i'm paying 40 dollars a bag for the performance at pets mart. but i'm also a purina points memeber they support the registry i hunt the must. i have nothing against black gold i feed it for two years but i switched to purina and i'm hunting harder then ever now. they support what i like to hunt. why did black gold quit sponsoring pkc? just curious. either way if i didn't feed purina black gold would be my next choice and i absolutely will not feed diamond


----------



## olroy (Sep 10, 2009)

*price*

what is the common price you guys are paying for 
Black bag
blue bag


----------



## Coon Doggie (Sep 10, 2009)

Nutrena is also going in tractor supply,nutrena is turning its back on the local feed stores that made them.


----------



## Coon Doggie (Sep 10, 2009)

When i said made them i meant that the local feed stores are the hard working people that worked and promoted nutrena feed to make a living now nutrena will be in  tractor supply this will really hurt the local feed stores i hope they will be able to hang on


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2009)

evan ashley said:


> i don't care if purina is 50 dollars a bag i'm paying 40 dollars a bag for the performance at pets mart. but i'm also a purina points memeber they support the registry i hunt the must. i have nothing against black gold i feed it for two years but i switched to purina and i'm hunting harder then ever now. they support what i like to hunt. why did black gold quit sponsoring pkc? just curious. either way if i didn't feed purina black gold would be my next choice and i absolutely will not feed diamond


They didnt stop with PKC I dont think..If anything purina wanted them out..I think black gold would love to sponser PKC..


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Thanks Dawg and everyone else!  Do any of Purina, Diamond, or any other dog food company's ever come to the hunt's and ENTER dogs.  Black Gold's do.  Was any other dog food company OWNER's at Autumn Oaks?  Black Gold's was!  Do any of their "rep's" even own a dog?  The one's I know do not.  Please understand this, if this food does not work on our dogs, it is not for sale.  If you hunters support us, we will support you.  Think about it when you buy that next bag of food!
> 
> Now let me tell ya'll what is happening in the pet food industry that has the small independent feed store owners very upset.  Purina is taking most of their products into Tractor Supply.  Yes, I know they are already there, but more is going in now.  Purina will sell this to Tractor Supply cheaper, therefore it will sell cheaper at Tractor Supply.  Good news for you that feed it, but this will put our local feed store owners in a bind!  Some have already kicked Purina out and are looking to replace them.  I hope some of you can read between the lines and see what is happening.



I see about the same # of people at beagle hunts.Purina reps to Black Gold reps entering dogs in the hunts.Probably more purina reps than BG just because purina has a contract with the ARHA.The one thing about purina I like is the points reward program.For every bag you buy you get points that can be turned in for rebate checks to be sent to you for dog food purchase.I wish BG would come up with a program like this or if they have it i would like some info to get started.I like saving $$$.I think both Purina and BG do a heck of a job promoting the hunting dog industry!

As far as the feed-n-seed stores and the big chains like tractor supply the only difference i know of is I have never seen Purina in a feed n seed store just in the big companies.Black Gold is not available in the Big market just the feed n seed stores.

I fed both Purina Pro Plan and Black Gold and like both but by far Black Gold is the best feed for the hunting dog.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2009)

olroy said:


> what is the common price you guys are paying for
> Black bag
> blue bag


I think it just went up about a dollar a bag but its still cheaper because of feeding LESS..I know a man that sells on here..Matter of fact hes on this thread..PM him..He has Black Gold in his user name


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Sep 10, 2009)

Evan, thanks for the free advertising in your photo.  I'm sure Garmin thanks you too.
Black bag in the $25 range and blue $26.
15 Purina feeds are going into Tractor Supply including horse feed and everything else. 5 Nutrena feeds and 2 Manna-Pro.  Local dealers, including Purina store owners are considering dropping Purina.  I've been traveling the last 2 days asking them how they feel.  They are VERY unhappy!  If they drop them, this means harder to buy, sales will drop, price will rise.


----------



## evan ashley (Sep 11, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Evan, thanks for the free advertising in your photo.  I'm sure Garmin thanks you too.
> Black bag in the $25 range and blue $26.
> 15 Purina feeds are going into Tractor Supply including horse feed and everything else. 5 Nutrena feeds and 2 Manna-Pro.  Local dealers, including Purina store owners are considering dropping Purina.  I've been traveling the last 2 days asking them how they feel.  They are VERY unhappy!  If they drop them, this means harder to buy, sales will drop, price will rise.



i try to help out when i can. lol i have nothing against black gold i like there feed but i like the purina feed to. and i like the rebates alot to. i just wondered about black gold and pkc. theres only one place i know of around me to get black gold and i don't know if they still sell it or not. but when they were selling it a year and half to two years ago it was 20 dollars for the black bag


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 11, 2009)

evan ashley said:


> i try to help out when i can. lol i have nothing against black gold i like there feed but i like the purina feed to. and i like the rebates alot to. i just wondered about black gold and pkc. theres only one place i know of around me to get black gold and i don't know if they still sell it or not. but when they were selling it a year and half to two years ago it was 20 dollars for the black bag


How much is the purina a 50lb bag?


----------



## bluedog37379 (Sep 11, 2009)

I can tell you this, Black Gold has sure helped out a lot of smaller clubs in our area. UKC, AKC & PKC events have all benefited from it. But just try to get Purina to do this.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 11, 2009)

bluedog37379 said:


> I can tell you this, Black Gold has sure helped out a lot of smaller clubs in our area. UKC, AKC & PKC events have all benefited from it. But just try to get Purina to do this.


Yep.Black gold helps us  I've never seen any of the diamond or purina folks offer us help AND never will!!!!!!


----------



## olroy (Sep 12, 2009)

*Canton GA*

Anyone around canton sale black gold? i know lawson's home center use to but i haven't been there in awhile. i only have 2 dogs so i really don't use all that much feed but willing to try a bag.
Thanks


----------



## houndsman (Sep 12, 2009)

look at my avatar they sponsored last 2 years at the big game nationals . they have been at every event i've been to lately in coon, rabbit, bear , or hog . i've not seen diamond around in a long long time .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Black Gold*

Dumped Diamond for Black Gold, hounds look better and less mess to deal with haven't looked back.

One of the neighbors near my mom feeds Ol Roy to their pitbulls. It looks like cement when they pass it. The volume of food they feed is incredible and the level of waste matches the amount of food.

I'm all about not wasting money but proper feed is required to do right by your animals.


----------



## stickrod (Sep 12, 2009)

I live in Effingham county, where can I find Black Gold to try?


----------



## AMMO (Sep 13, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Evan, thanks for the free advertising in your photo.  I'm sure Garmin thanks you too.
> Black bag in the $25 range and blue $26.
> 15 Purina feeds are going into Tractor Supply including horse feed and everything else. 5 Nutrena feeds and 2 Manna-Pro.  Local dealers, including Purina store owners are considering dropping Purina.  I've been traveling the last 2 days asking them how they feel.  They are VERY unhappy!  If they drop them, this means harder to buy, sales will drop, price will rise.


Is that you Jim?There can be only one in GA that knows that much about dog food.Folks if you are in the North Ga area you got to stop in and see Jim he will school you on some dog food.I don,t frequent this site I tend to prefer more serious dog talk but I know the results of feeding good and bad dog food and Black Gold tops the list when it comes to QUILITY dog food.If you haven't tried it you should and form your own experienced opinion.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 13, 2009)

AMMO said:


> Is that you Jim?There can be only one in GA that knows that much about dog food.Folks if you are in the North Ga area you got to stop in and see Jim he will school you on some dog food.I don,t frequent this site I tend to prefer more serious dog talk but I know the results of feeding good and bad dog food and Black Gold tops the list when it comes to QUILITY dog food.If you haven't tried it you should and form your own experienced opinion.


So,where you talking all this serious dog talk?


----------



## AMMO (Sep 13, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> So,where you talking all this serious dog talk?


I,m just throwing gas.But I see your from Cumming Ga so I am right in your back yard I to am from Cumming.You probably already know Jim.I hunt squirrels with Mtn Curs and I am usually on forums that are geared to tree dogs like Squirrel Dog Central.But this is a nice site aswell I was just joking.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep, it's me.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've tried a couple of bags of Black Gold, but I can't get my dog to eat it. He just doesn't like it. When I mix it with other food, he picks through it and eats the other food. I have another young pup on the Puppy Black Gold and he seems to like it, but my year old Barger dog will not eat Black Gold. I know I could starve him until he eats it but I would rather just feed him something he likes. I've got him eating Diamond right now and he likes it a lot. 

I may give Sportmix a try.


----------



## smackdown51 (Sep 17, 2009)

blackgold all the way. i have mixed black gold with other dry food and they will pick it a part and just eat the black gold.  my bird dogs run a lot better a longer on black gold, prices are rising but my dogs  aint gonna hurt because it!


----------



## Brian Groce (Sep 19, 2009)

olroy said:


> what is the common price you guys are paying for
> Black bag
> blue bag



50#Black Bag is $25.68 Tag Tax & Title @ Ladd Farm Supply in Cartersville.


----------



## thomas williams (Sep 19, 2009)

in bolingbroke the yellow bag is $26 and the black bag is $27.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 20, 2009)

Years ago I had an old vet tell me to feed my hounds the cheapest dog food I could find. I feed them Ol' Roy. If you know of a cheaper one, please let me know. Cleaning up dog poop has always been a part of having hounds. What goes in must come out. I think some of you have been tricked into thinking less poop.

The money I save on each bag helps pay for my wife's lavish lifestyle.....

I don't brush their teeth or clean their ears with a Q-Tip. I feed them, make sure they have fresh water and clean the kennel every day. I give the shots once a year and ivermectin every month. I don't have a vet! If they get ripped on barb wire, I sew them up. I don't shop at Petco in order to feel better about myself. I shop at Wal-Mart and my local feed store. I don't build a whelping box or hire a midwife and it always seams to work out.

I don't cry when one dies. If I am crying it's because it's hot and the mosquitoes are bad and I am having trouble digging a hole in this Georgia rocky soil. I don't bury the collar with the dog, it goes on another one. I have hunting dogs, not pets. If one growls or even thinks about biting a child, I get the shovel. No anger management/dog whisperer rehab therapist needed.

When I pull up in the driveway after a long day of work, my hounds are bouncing at the gate in anticipation of being petted and eating their favorite dog food , Ol' Roy.

If you are offended by this in any way, don't call me. If you are not offended, well, let's go hunt'n!


----------



## AMMO (Sep 20, 2009)

You are what you eat.If you eat crap you are crap same for your dogs.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 20, 2009)

AMMO said:


> You are what you eat.



Yea, I hate it when that happens. Just this morning I woke up as a lobster tail.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 20, 2009)

Average feed=Average performance
Quality feed=Quality performance

What you give them is what you get out of them.Hunting or field trialing it does make a difference!

Nothing is wrong with either one it's just all about your expectations.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> Average feed=Average performance
> Quality feed=Quality performance
> 
> What you give them is what you get out of them.Hunting or field trialing it does make a difference!
> ...



X2 

well said


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 20, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> Average feed=Average performance
> Quality feed=Quality performance
> 
> What you give them is what you get out of them.Hunting or field trialing it does make a difference!
> ...



Average dog = average performance
Quality dog = quality performance

I'm not buying the hype.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 21, 2009)

If all you have ever fed is olroy then you i can see why you think it's hype.Been there myself when i fed olroy.Feed your hounds Black Gold this winter while hunting them day after day and you will see a difference in the way they look and how well they perform.If you don't want to feed BG then try another feed.I'm not trying to sell you on anything here just telling you what was told to me 9 yrs ago when i was feeding olroy.Olroy is $22 a bag at walmart and you can buy Black Gold for just $2-$3 a bag more.You don't owe anybody anything here but you do owe it to your hounds.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Sep 21, 2009)

If your feeding Ole Roy, your dogs have a loose stool.  Loose stool means diarrhea.  How do you feel when YOU have diarrhea?  
If your happy with it, that's fine.  Just remember, your supporting the foreigners who own Mars Pet Food, who make Ole Roy, Pedigree, Nutro, PMI, etc., and the Chinese, for whom they get the ingredients in their food.


----------



## Corey (Sep 21, 2009)

Gemcgrew, 

I was just wondering how many cups of Ol-Roy you feed at a 
time? When I was feeding Purina dog chow I was using about 
2-3 cups per dog to keep them looking good, im not a rich man 
and on a tight budget when it comes to my dogs but im only 
feeding 1 cup per dog and im going to have to cut back cause 
the are getting a little chunky. I have never been the Mathematician
but seems to me im getting a pretty good deal. That is if they don't 
go up again on there price.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 21, 2009)

Corey said:


> Gemcgrew,
> 
> I was just wondering how many cups of Ol-Roy you feed at a
> time?



I was feeding them about 1 and 1/2 cup each per day but had to cut back to a cup a day about a month ago. When it cools down and I am working them heavy, I will go back to a cup and a half and switch to the higher protein Ol' Roy.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 21, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> If your feeding Ole Roy, your dogs have a loose stool.  Loose stool means diarrhea.  How do you feel when YOU have diarrhea?
> If your happy with it, that's fine.  Just remember, your supporting the foreigners who own Mars Pet Food, who make Ole Roy, Pedigree, Nutro, PMI, etc., and the Chinese, for whom they get the ingredients in their food.



No loose or runny stools. Would be happy to post a pic if need be. I don't mind supporting the foreigners, as you put it, as long as I can save money for more important things.


----------



## Corey (Sep 21, 2009)

gemcgrew said:


> I was feeding them about 1 and 1/2 cup each per day but had to cut back to a cup a day about a month ago. When it cools down and I am working them heavy, I will go back to a cup and a half and switch to the higher protein Ol' Roy.



LOL


----------



## houndsman (Sep 21, 2009)

All this great info on dogs, food , and what people think of there dogs .I feal like i'm back in school again. VERY EDUCATIONAL ! can't wait for the end of this course .


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 21, 2009)

houndsman said:


> All this great info on dogs, food , and what people think of there dogs .I feal like i'm back in school again. VERY EDUCATIONAL ! can't wait for the end of this course .



 It never ends! We're always trying to share good info with each other and other hound owners.It's how we learn and gain info to better the breed and better our hounds.Houndsman you know the difference in feed and performance and can tell it when going to a licensed hunt.You can look at dogs there and tell who is in top shape and who's not just from what they are being fed.

As always feed what you like and run what you like!


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 21, 2009)

I am not trying to educate anybody, just sharing what works for me and my hounds and has for 25 yrs. Ol Roy is the #1 selling brand of dog food in the USA and when you are #1, everybody else is shooting at you.

I pay 16.50 for the Complete Nutrition and 25.00 for the High Performance. My hounds prefer the Complete Nutrition. Some folks have their personal chefs prepare their dog's meals. I follow the regime that has always worked for me and was suggested by my Vet.

I currently have 14 hounds and that makes a difference.


----------



## AMMO (Sep 22, 2009)

gemcgrew said:


> Yea, I hate it when that happens. Just this morning I woke up as a lobster tail.


So your the type of guy who thinks highly enough of himself to eat quality food but feel your dogs don't deserve it.


----------



## sogafishin (Sep 22, 2009)

I feed mine Diamond.Only because its about $23 a bag at Tractor Supply.Ole Roy is what they get when times are tight.Give shots once a year myself and worm every month.Most of my dogs live 12 to 14 years. Im with gemcgrew these are not my children they are my dogs.I will take care of them and keep them safe to an extent.If they want something else to eat besides what i give them they better get a job.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 22, 2009)

AMMO said:


> So your the type of guy who thinks highly enough of himself to eat quality food but feel your dogs don't deserve it.



Yes, I am that guy. The kind of guy who can differentiate between an animal and a human. I am not a "I love them like my children" kinda guy.


----------



## thomas williams (Sep 22, 2009)

the way is see it is that my dogs work hard for me during huntin season, so i do my best to take care of them.


----------



## AMMO (Sep 23, 2009)

gemcgrew said:


> Yes, I am that guy. The kind of guy who can differentiate between an animal and a human. I am not a "I love them like my children" kinda guy.


You also say Ole Roy is the most popular dog food.90% of people own mutts and 10% own hunting dogs which one do you have.


----------



## Corey (Sep 23, 2009)

We all feed what we want so lets let this 
go and get back on the topic


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 23, 2009)

AMMO said:


> 90% of people own mutts and 10% own hunting dogs which one do you have.



Anybody is welcome to go with me anytime. Always happy to  introduce noobs to the sport. Jen and I typically run the hounds for at least 6 hours, so pack a lunch.


----------



## AMMO (Sep 23, 2009)

gemcgrew said:


> Anybody is welcome to go with me anytime. Always happy to  introduce noobs to the sport. Jen and I typically run the hounds for at least 6 hours, so pack a lunch.


I hunt tree dogs but might just have to take you up on that.6 hours standing on a fire break or road I can do standing on my head.And as for noob!I never remember a day of my life that didn't have a dog in it.Are they the same as my kids?NEVER but they work for me and I pay well.I just believe that to get good performance out of my dogs I have to put quality food in them.I doubt we will ever agree on that and we don't have to we are entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## AMMO (Sep 23, 2009)

Corey said:


> We all feed what we want so lets let this
> go and get back on the topic


Mom you don't have a dog in this fight so go take a nap.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 23, 2009)

I give all the shots but rabies and worm them myself. Due to the existance of lawyers and rabid critters I take them to TSC for the visiting vet and get those with a rabies tag. It's pretty cheap that way.

Diamond is good feed I just feel for another couple bucks I get a feed I feel improves my hounds. After 40 years of running beagles, also ran tree dogs for a few years, I think I can recognize difference in my hounds.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 24, 2009)

gemcgrew said:


> Anybody is welcome to go with me anytime. Always happy to  introduce noobs to the sport. Jen and I typically run the hounds for at least 6 hours, so pack a lunch.


 How often you do this? Once maybe twice a week? Ol Roy is the bottom of the barrel when it comes to dog food..I'd as soon feed mine old bread  Heck I'd hate to know I had to feed a 15lb beagle a cup full of feed a day myself..My 60lb hounds dont eat that much during the summer months on black gold..


----------



## Corey (Sep 24, 2009)

AMMO said:


> Mom you don't have a dog in this fight so go take a nap.



Your joking right..


----------



## AMMO (Sep 24, 2009)

Corey said:


> Your joking right..



Check out the headlines my man!Dog food is the topic.So define LETS LET THIS GO AND GET BACK ON THE TOPIC.


----------



## Corey (Sep 25, 2009)

Black Gold VS Diamond was the topic nothing about 
bashing someone for feeding Ol-Roy.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 25, 2009)

Corey said:


> Black Gold VS Diamond was the topic nothing about
> bashing someone for feeding Ol-Roy.


If thats the topic..Nobody should have mentioned OL ROY in the first place.Then they could not have been bashed


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 25, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> If thats the topic..Nobody should have mentioned OL ROY in the first place.Then they could not have been bashed



Man, I didn't know I was being bashed and I wasn't the one that mentioned Ol Roy in the first place.

So far we have Purina, Showtime, Diamond, Black Gold and Ol Roy in this topic.

Ol Roy definitely got some attn. Must be cutting into someone's profit sharing.


----------



## Corey (Sep 25, 2009)

Im just trying to keep everyones blood pumping 
I dont care what anyone says on here


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 25, 2009)

Corey said:


> Im just trying to keep everyones blood pumping
> I dont care what anyone says on here


Now that aint on topic


----------



## Corey (Sep 25, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Now that aint on topic



Hey dont you need to be talking about the 
Blue Dog Mafia somewhere?


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Sep 27, 2009)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Murphy, ask your vet about feeding a dog cat food.  And then ask him about Ole Roy.  Then when you get home, dig a hole because he will have told you that there are ingredients in cat food that will kill your dog, if the Ole Roy doesn't kill it first.  Please DO NOT feed your dogs cat food!  I'm NOT KIDDING!
> 
> 
> Please give your reasoning why catfood or ole roy will kill your dogs.
> ...


----------



## back nine (Sep 27, 2009)

Brian Ratliff said:


> Ga. Black Gold said:
> 
> 
> > Murphy, ask your vet about feeding a dog cat food.  And then ask him about Ole Roy.  Then when you get home, dig a hole because he will have told you that there are ingredients in cat food that will kill your dog, if the Ole Roy doesn't kill it first.  Please DO NOT feed your dogs cat food!  I'm NOT KIDDING!
> ...


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Sep 27, 2009)

back nine said:


> Brian Ratliff said:
> 
> 
> > What color bag does the 27-16 come in? I've never seen that blend around here but would like to try it
> ...


----------



## back nine (Sep 27, 2009)

Brian Ratliff said:


> back nine said:
> 
> 
> > AJ it's the orange bag27-16. blue bag 27-20. and the red bag 21-12. go to mid south in alma and you get at bulk for 15.49 at the distributors it's about 18.50
> ...


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Sep 30, 2009)

The ingredient in cat food called taurine, is there to help control urinary infections.  It makes the urine highly acidic which is not good for dogs with normal health.  You may have heard that high protein feed can cause kidney problems.  Cat food is very high in protein and low in fat.  Low fat means no energy.  Urinary and kidney problems are sometimes associated with lack of exercise.  Now on high protein, a dog's body temp. is 101.5, where mine and yours is 98.6.  Dog's are already hot, that's why you never hear of dogs freezing to death.  When I go hunting in the summer, I want my dog to stay cool for as long as possible.  How can I help that situation, lower the protein of his food.  23% or 24% protein is what I feed and a 16% to 18% fat will keep them hipper.  That 27% protein you are feeding can help bring on a heat stroke. 
Ole Roy's ingredients come from China.  Check back 2 years and see which pet foods have had recalls.  I'll give you a hint, check to see which feeds are made by Mars.


----------



## sweet 16 (Sep 30, 2009)

Purina has done ok with local bird dog field trails. I just switched to Diamond Premium Adult  26 / 18.  $27.00 a bag today. It says a cup equals 435 calories. I feed 2 cups now, which would be 870 calories.  This is laying around in kennel with a little running around yard. I'll pickup activity soon  . When hunting season kicks in they'll burn 1300 to 1600 calories or 3 cups. Has anyone figured Protein,Fat and Calories your getting for the $$$ between brands ?


----------



## Corey (Sep 30, 2009)

sweet 16 said:


> Purina has done ok with local bird dog field trails. I just switched to Diamond Premium Adult  26 / 18.  $27.00 a bag today. It says a cup equals 435 calories. I feed 2 cups now, which would be 870 calories.  This is laying around in kennel with a little running around yard. I'll pickup activity soon  . When hunting season kicks in they'll burn 1300 to 1600 calories or 3 cups. Has anyone figured Protein,Fat and Calories your getting for the $$$ between brands ?



Just a question, how do you know how many they 
are burning?


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 4, 2009)

I am using Diamond Natural right now. Just do not like all the extra stuff that comes with the corn, wheat, etc... Working for me just fine. I might try Black Gold one day but I got this bag right now and if it works it works. I look for ingredients more than the name brand. I like a good meat based product without a bunch of corn fillers and wheat or soy products.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 4, 2009)

Ive switched to Raw in the morning and Pro-plan Performance at night all he can eat which is only about two cups or so a day plus the raw meat 

Last trip to the Vet Fred was a 1yr old 60lb Vizsla 
Skinny and Solid as a rock I never would've guessed he weighed that much 

Haven't decided what Im gonna start my new Bluetick pup on yet


----------

